# Canada Migration process



## sukeshm (Feb 11, 2014)

All,

I would like to apply for a canada migration process, before that I would like to know what I need to get from my university, its only a transcript or anything else as well?

Also if I am apply in 1 month time , is there any chance to reject because of less CAPS.

waiting for your swift response


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi,

Your transcript and certificate attested by registrar or controller in sealed envelope again attested by them.
Cap filling depends on your occupation code.
Please share which code you are applying for?
Regards,
Ash


sukeshm said:


> All,
> 
> I would like to apply for a canada migration process, before that I would like to know what I need to get from my university, its only a transcript or anything else as well?
> 
> ...


----------



## sukeshm (Feb 11, 2014)

ashpin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your transcript and certificate attested by registrar or controller in sealed envelope again attested by them.
> Cap filling depends on your occupation code.
> ...


I am applying for NOC 2281.

Transcript and certificate sealed with envelop shud contain Canada embassy address right, Can I know the address or they will be knowing about this?


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Chances of 2281 being filled is good but lesser than 2174.
So I suggest you should still go ahead.

You need to address to WES.

Please visit World Education Services: Federal Skilled Worker Program (FSWP) Credential Assessments

Thanks

Regards,
Ash



sukeshm said:


> I am applying for NOC 2281.
> 
> Transcript and certificate sealed with envelop shud contain Canada embassy address right, Can I know the address or they will be knowing about this?


----------



## jacks12 (Apr 2, 2014)

I am also applying for 2281 and my ECA is in progress.

Is there any way we can track how much CAP is filled and how much scope is still there for any NOC?

Thanks.


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi,

It should be published here but unfortunately it is not updated on time. 

Applications we will accept – Federal skilled workers

Regards,
Ash



jacks12 said:


> I am also applying for 2281 and my ECA is in progress.
> 
> Is there any way we can track how much CAP is filled and how much scope is still there for any NOC?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## kahina (Nov 4, 2012)

sukeshm said:


> All,
> 
> I would like to apply for a canada migration process, before that I would like to know what I need to get from my university, its only a transcript or anything else as well?
> 
> ...


Hello, r u applying through consultancy? We are applying through immigration overseas...could u plz share your contact details so they we can exchange imp. Information. ..my I'd is [email protected] gmail.com


----------



## Priya21 (Jun 26, 2014)

*HR Jobs in canada*

Hi, 

My name is Priyanka R. I am looking forward to immigrate to Canada, but have no idea how to apply and how do we know if Human Resources jobs are available there. What is the NOC for that. 

Kindly help all fellow members.

Thanks, 

Priyanka R


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Priya21 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Priyanka R. I am looking forward to immigrate to Canada, but have no idea how to apply and how do we know if Human Resources jobs are available there.



Did you not consider starting with the government's own website?


----------

